# Barndominiums ADVICE needed



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know some of you folks have built these and I'm in the market
We just sold our house in Houston and wanting to build a barndominium first and house later. We are moving to Sealy Tx have land and just want to find out who has good quality buildings at the best price. Living quarters won't be fancy just two small bedrooms , kitchen, bathroom and living area.

First question what is the ball park price per square foot for slab,building,and installation

I'm planning on doing the inside build out myself 

If y'all have any pros/cons of what not to do please give me a heads up.

If any of y'all have pics please post.

THANKS,
HCH3:texasflag


----------



## bbxsbs (May 21, 2004)

http://www.wdmb.com/index.aspx

You can go to this site for some ideas, construction and pictures...


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine is 30x50 with 18x30 living area. I thought I had more pictures of the inside but... I had mine built for $17/sf for concrete and building erection. I built the rest of it out myself by the time I figured well and septic etc. Im at about $37/sf on the whole barn sf not just living area. The bigger your living area the lower the sf cost will be- my septic and well were 15k combined so if you spread that across more sf it will be less(hopefully that makes sense)


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine is a 2 story windstorm rated I came in about $28/sf dried in. Bought mine from whirlwind talk to Ronnie or Russell over there.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

matt w bulldog construction built a nice barn for me a couple of months ago. he is in Hemstead and works Sealy alot.
nine seven 9 two 2 one 88fourtysix


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

First question will be....pole barn or metal building?

For the pole barn....we built a 40x60x14....with a 12' lean to down both sides.

The shop is 40x40....and MY room os 20x40.

MY room has a bath (with shower) and a kitchen area (minus the oven/stove).

I could easily have added a couple of bedrooms for not too much $$, and a stove, and had something that a family of 3-4 could live in.

My cost:
- Barn.............$29000
- Concrete.......$13000
- Buildout........$18000
- Total.............$60000

If you figure it broken out by finished/unfinished...mine turned out to be:
- Unfinished/Barn.....$18 per foot
- My Room..............$40 per foot

Granted this doesn not include utilitiies (electric, well, septic).

Did a lot of the work on the interior myself....and went overboard on some stuff...what started out to be a small project turned into hickory cabinets, granite, etc....but I love it!!


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I am trying to put some plans together for my barndomenium but nobody will call me back or return emails? I have stolen some great ideas from this site and others and ready to get going. 
Thanks for sharing numbers guys!


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the info getting me in the right direction


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm looking at doing the same concept..Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

got a 40 x 80 "still under construction" . alot will depend on what you get. what guage metal. all metal, weld or bolt. I spent about 18k concrete, 25k metal, 6-9k labor. In that I had a 10 lean to overhead thing on one end and on the front I added a truss, enclosed the whole "attic" space making a 10 x 40 foot attic. 5k on septic, 8 k on spray foam (on top of the vinyl backed insulation. put drains in the barn area floor. overhead garage doors with electric opener are about 1250 apiece (more to install than buy).extra windows, and doors. stained concrete in the 40 x 80 livable area, it adds up but still cheaper that a real house.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Texabowhunter has a few threads with pics


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

http://reichardtconstruction.com/home.asp:texasflag


----------

